
devAny – Programming using iPhone, monitor and bluetooth keyboard - shohey1226
https://www.devany.net
======
shohey1226
I made devAny which is essentially a thin client of Unix to write programs on
iPhone(and iPad). This requires bluetooth keyboard and backend server (and
monitor/connector to the monitor if iPhone) though, it comes with the
followings.

* Provides 3 tools to write code, which are editor, terminal and browser. -- They are the required tools for programmer

* Most of the operations can be done by only external keyboard. -- Not using soft keyboard but physical bluetooth keyboard

* Having Unix(ubuntu) environment -- Server processes needs to be set up by yourself on your server. But it comes with docker, EC2 images and packer, so you can install easily.

Technically this uses WebDAV and ttyd to communicating with backend server.

Any feedbacks are welcome.

